# Study group - NYC



## sachin1983 (Jun 28, 2018)

Registered for the se exam in October 2018. Looking for a study group (it has helped me in the past). Can meet anywhere in the city (NYPL locations) on Saturday/Sunday or after work.


----------



## Pranesh (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi,

I'm interested for the group study via skype after works/weekends. I'm located in Houston, TX. Taking the SE exam in Oct 2018. Please check your PM or send me PM.

Thanks &amp; regards,
PB


----------

